# Death of an Excel Guru



## shades (Jan 19, 2005)

Frank Kabel, well-known German Excel guru, died January 5, 2005.

http://www.jumper.ch/infos.htm

Sad news, indeed, especially for family and friends, and for those who only knew him through his internet postings.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you for sharing Shades.  That is very sad news indeed.  Many people learned a great deal from him.  He was an avid contributor to the MS Excel Newsgroups.


----------

